# carrying to church



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have carried to church , but i don't most Sundays as our primary church has a school attached , stupid government mandated slaughter zones. 

my wife was speaking with out priest about some things, we don't see eye to eye on a few things that the bishop has said or done , actually neither does our priest but he is far better at obedience than i am. 

one thing she mentioned to him is that I disagree with the bishop-- "urging Catholics to reflect on the meaning of freedom , the Catholic tradition of nonviolence, and to remember that churches are "sacred spaces" " 
the bishops do not mandate that parishes prohibit concealed weapons but do advise parishioners to "seriously consider not carrying them into church buildings as a sign of reverence for the sacred spaces" 

"reverence" now when ever i hear the term reverence my BS alarms go off it is sort of like saying just shut up and do what i tell you because I am telling you. 

it really has nothing to do with reverence and any one who as actually carried can tell you they are no less respectful of god when armed than when unarmed 

I reflected on it true freedom is a gun at your side, the choice of religion , a vote in every election , security of person , papers , and possessions, the right to speak out about what you do and don't like , and the recognition of all rights granted by god if secured by word in the constitution or not.
I also weighed the danger of leaving a gun in a car in a parking lot when not necessary and felt was much greater than secured at my side , so we have one more thing to agree to disagree about.

a friend is a pastor in Texas , he and his wife are thinking about getting their Texas CHL his sister has had one for many years and as he puts it is hard of reading, that's his polite way of saying she doesn't read posted building signs well and that is her decision. he said he and some of the other pastors at his church have wondered how many guns are in the pews on Sunday morning , likely more than a few, he said the consideration of reverence has come up in their talks about it , i can talk a bit more frank with him , and said strait up the most reverent place for your side arm is at your side properly holstered.

i am sure there is a ton of scripture that tells people to lay down their weapons and make themselves like sheep ready for the slaughter martyrdom is great if it is for you, but if it was that big of an issue to Jesus , why was Peter carrying a sword. 

the way i see it it is more like trimming your wicks and carrying extra lamp oil for one knows no the hour that the evils of this word will strike.

I see it more as one of the imperfections of man, inserting his will in gods words.

I always thought Peace Be With You , was a excellent greeting between to travelers meeting on a road , kind of a i will be nice if you be nice mutual understanding 
I apparently think more literal than spiritual. 

I am a very peaceful guy , one of the friendliest i know , never been in a fight in my life , and i like to keep it that way , but i have no intentions of being any ones victim either.

any way i am wondering how many of you carry to church , does your church take a position on it , have you spoke with your pastor or is out of sight out of mind your policy?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We are pacifists and would never consider using a weapon to hurt another human or to "protect ourselves". I just don't like war or violence at all. My grandparents were anabaptists, so I learned about the evils of violence at their knees all through my childhood. Even considering carry a weapon to "protect yourself" is not acceptable to my conscience.

Since Clinton create the GFSZ laws back in the day, I was under the impression that all churches, playgrounds, schools, etc were included in that? If so it is a class X felony, so it isn't something you should be posting about on a public message board. I'm not saying that to be mean or judgmental, but just for your own safety to protect yourself from prosecution.

As far as how churches feel... The pure liability issue of having people "carry" to church (which is supposed to be a sanctuary) would put most of them off on the idea. I know that when we use to go to leadership meetings (in the Charismatic churches), some were actually considering putting in some sort of gun prevention scanners at the doors and things like that. We also demanded that any youth workers or leadership workers submit to a criminal background check and submit fingerprints too. I can't speak of all churches, but I do know that liability issues created a lot of policies in that community of churches.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I only pack for carry in dinners. I never know when I might have to fight for the last chocolae topped rice crispy square.

I would share but I never know about the other persons.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

One way to tell you are going to the wrong church. If you have to be packing to go in.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If some crazy comes into church and opens up on the congregation you can bet everyone sitting in a pew will be praying, "Please God let someone amongst us be armed...."

And, yes, I carry in church and so does my wife. I know of pastors who carry. In fact, not long ago an interview with a pastor was published in the magazine of the US Concealed Carry Association (USCCA). This person is not only a pastor, but a certifed NRA firearms instructor and a licensed CCW instructor. His church members even bought him a certificate to attend Front Sight as an appreciation gift!

Here's the article ==> Pastor Bryan Strickland


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> One way to tell you are going to the wrong church. If you have to be packing to go in.


It's not the church members one has to be concerned about. I pack at home, too. It doesn't mean I shouldn't be there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

It is absolutely not illegal , to carry into church In Wisconsin

so long as it is not also a k-12 school

off limit places in Wisconsin are , police stations , court houses , schools k-12 , and buildings posted at every entrance with a 5"x7" sign

and Wisconsin law by not prohibiting carry they assume no liability and are free of any liability , but by prohibiting carry they assume liability.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's not the church members one has to be concerned about. I pack at home, too. It doesn't mean I shouldn't be there.


I don't go to church. It was the members I was worried more about when I did, not anyone coming in. Some of the lowest people I have ever met was at church.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Our Preacher carries
Nut jobs prey on the peaceful, mistaking them for the weak.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Many colonists carried their muskets to church with them. Wasn't there a gunman who entered a church and shot some of the parishioners a year or two ago?

A responsible CCW permit holder packing his weapon doesn't bother me as much as being a victim of someone who is intent on killing unarmed innocents.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

diamondtim said:


> Many colonists carried their muskets to church with them. Wasn't there a gunman who entered a church and shot some of the parishioners a year or two ago?
> 
> A responsible CCW permit holder packing his weapon doesn't bother me as much as being a victim of someone who is intent on killing unarmed innocents.


Here is a link that shows statistics on church shootings.

Ministry Violence Statistics


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> We are pacifists and would never consider using a weapon to hurt another human or to "protect ourselves". I just don't like war or violence at all. My grandparents were anabaptists, so I learned about the evils of violence at their knees all through my childhood. Even considering carry a weapon to "protect yourself" is not acceptable to my conscience.
> 
> Since Clinton create the GFSZ laws back in the day, I was under the impression that all churches, playgrounds, schools, etc were included in that? If so it is a class X felony, so it isn't something you should be posting about on a public message board. I'm not saying that to be mean or judgmental, but just for your own safety to protect yourself from prosecution.
> 
> As far as how churches feel... The pure liability issue of having people "carry" to church (which is supposed to be a sanctuary) would put most of them off on the idea. I know that when we use to go to leadership meetings (in the Charismatic churches), some were actually considering putting in some sort of gun prevention scanners at the doors and things like that. We also demanded that any youth workers or leadership workers submit to a criminal background check and submit fingerprints too. I can't speak of all churches, but I do know that liability issues created a lot of policies in that community of churches.


Thank God. (you can't speak for all churches).


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> We are pacifists and would never consider using a weapon to hurt another human or to "protect ourselves". I just don't like war or violence at all. My grandparents were anabaptists, so I learned about the evils of violence at their knees all through my childhood. Even considering carry a weapon to "protect yourself" is not acceptable to my conscience.
> 
> Since Clinton create the GFSZ laws back in the day, I was under the impression that all churches, playgrounds, schools, etc were included in that? If so it is a class X felony, so it isn't something you should be posting about on a public message board. I'm not saying that to be mean or judgmental, but just for your own safety to protect yourself from prosecution.
> 
> As far as how churches feel... The pure liability issue of having people "carry" to church (which is supposed to be a sanctuary) would put most of them off on the idea. I know that when we use to go to leadership meetings (in the Charismatic churches), some were actually considering putting in some sort of gun prevention scanners at the doors and things like that. We also demanded that any youth workers or leadership workers submit to a criminal background check and submit fingerprints too. I can't speak of all churches, but I do know that liability issues created a lot of policies in that community of churches.


The good LORD gave us a brain and a trigger finger....if you choose not to use either-don't whine and boo-hoo when you're a victim of human behavior...I carry in church and so does the Pastor.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

mekasmom; I too abhor war and violence . . .and I'm more than not happy about the nut job who appears out of the woodwork and is intent on taking out a whole lot of innocent people.

Countering that nut job with violence is thus a necessary evil...............


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When I go, I go to a cowboy church. Never seen anyone carryin there, hard to hide in wranglers and a starched, tucked in shirt. I would imagine that most every vehicle in the parking lot is "loaded" though.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I have, wife does every Sunday, and I suspect greater then 40% of the people do.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't know if our pastor does or not, but I wouldn't be surprised. I have not carried in church, but because of my size, unless I am wearing a jacket, It is impossible for me to conceal.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

DYngbld said:


> I have, wife does every Sunday, and I suspect greater then 40% of the people do.


I just can't imagine that. I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> any way i am wondering how many of you carry to church , does your church take a position on it , have you spoke with your pastor or is out of sight out of mind your policy?


If I were to go to church? 

I would carry.

WHY?
Because you never know where the devil may pop up. 
Seems he likes to pick places where folks are lulled into feeling "safe".....and either cannot (schools / colleges) arm themselves or do not (church etc).


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

pancho said:


> One way to tell you are going to the wrong church. If you have to be packing to go in.


Heaven is gonna be filled with a lot of 'bad folks.....
And Hell will be over flowing with "good folks".
Churches should be like 'spiritual hospitals'.....Not museums.
Spiritual hospitals have sick, that are being healed.
Museums have things that 'look good' but really have no good use.

Our 'Law of the Land" permits us to carry. To church.
The Lord Commands us to submit to the authorities (obey the Law of the Land)

I will know on Judgement Day if carrying to church was a bad idea or not.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cannot fathom that others really believe that a half-crazed nut job intent on killing innocent people has any respect for the sanctity of the church and therefore would not enter it to carry out his evil deeds.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I cannot fathom that others really believe that a half-crazed nut job intent on killing innocent people has any respect for the sanctity of the church and therefore would not enter it to carry out his evil deeds.


Crazed nut jobs prey on the defenseless.
That's why these shootings always happen at schools, courthouses, anyplace our government has disarmed the public.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I knew this was going to stir some emotion , like i said martyrdom is great if it is for you , it just isn't for me, I may be Catholic today but many of my relatives are buried under a 6 pointed star not a cross and I still carry their name Catholic by religion Jewish by heritage. 

the Jews of Europe followed pacifism , and it got them concentration camps and gas chambers , I think I prefer the Swiss model of being armed to the teeth and not need it.

I am surprised about the number of people who call them selves pacifists , your passivise seems to only extend to physical altercations and not asserting your ways on others . but a serious question would you ask a cop not to protect you , it is not their job so would you ask them to not go above and beyond to save you and only to do their job and take the report when it is over? If the answer is yes you would rather die and watch your family killed or raped in front of you then killed that is a religions conviction i just do not have. 

the lord provided fertile soil , plants and organisms i could use to my benefit to keep it fertile , the knowledge of the tools to work the earth and bring fruit from it , he gave me the trees to harvest for my heat , the knowledge of the tools to turn them into furniture and a home he gave me the skills and faculties to be a hunter and a family who passed along the knowledge of hunting and fishing. the gun , handgun , rifle or shotgun are just more tools. 
we no longer wander in the desert 
I no more wait for gods hand to strike down those who mean me harm than i wait for manna to fall from the sky, If gods hand strikes down my enemy it will be not a miraculous event a glow of light in the sky but that he steadied my brothers hand that his aim was strait and true. 

I really did want to know who participated in the legal act of carrying to church and if they had spoken with their pastor about it or if their church had expressed an opinion about it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> my wife was speaking with out priest about some things, we don't see eye to eye on a few things that the bishop has said or done , actually neither does our priest but he is far better at obedience than i am.


Just curious ---- which diocese are you in?
(We have a couple of issues with our bishop, too)


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Preacher's wife here- my hubby carries, and our guys (and some gals) do. We recently had someone ask about this- and hubby told him there are too many nut cases out there that would harm for no reason- it is our job to protect the children and trusting people in the congregation, so men please carry. To some people, a church is a great target place of vulnerable people- like a school.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tallpines said:


> Just curious ---- which diocese are you in?
> (We have a couple of issues with our bishop, too)


 
Madison diocese


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> I just can't imagine that. I hope you are wrong.


You should PRAY that he is right. People with carry permits tend to be the GOOD guys. You will be depending on them to defend you from the BAD guys if, heaven forbid, something bad happens during church.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> of course I carry in church and in the grocery store and at flea markets and garage sales and funerals and at work and in hospitals...sheesh.
> 
> Whats the point in carrying if you don't carry all the time everywhere legally allowed?
> 
> ...


Agree 100%, the only problem is that it is against the law in GA to carry in a church. Lots of groups here in GA such as GACarry.org have been working to get the law changed but have not succeeded yet.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> Agree 100%, the only problem is that it is against the law in GA to carry in a church. Lots of groups here in GA such as GACarry.org have been working to get the law changed but have not succeeded yet.


That's interesting , the pastor friend of mine does video ministry work also , he was doing some video work in GA and noticed the associate pastors carrying , is there an exception , like if you have written permission or are working under contract for the church.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

people with carry permits/licenses do tend to be very good people, no statistics can be kept on Wisconsin concealed carry license holders but some stats out of Michigan showed that in 2006 

1 in 123,360 concealed carry permit holders committed a murder at all, and in 2005 2004 and 2002 zero license holders murdered anyone 2 murders in a 5 year time period studied 
while the general population 1 in 175 people committed murder or 4473 murders

any crime reportable to the FBI in 2006, of CPL holders 1 in 1401 committed any reportable crime while 1 in 7 in the general population

that is 2 murders for CPL holders VS 4473 in the same time from the general population

for liability institutions should only want people with concealed carry licenses/permits they are hundreds of times safer than the general public.

source of data http://www.mcrgo.org/mcrgo/doc_pdf/michiganconcealedcarrystudy.pdf


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> I just can't imagine that. I hope you are wrong.


I respect you for your views and beliefs, but I cannot share the pacifist point-of-view. I know of no where that we are admonished to lay down and die in the face of violence.
We use a shepherd and flock analogy often in Christian discussions. 
If we use the flock to represent the congregation and the shepherd to represent Christ or here on Earth the pastor, then we still must deal with the issue of wolves. We know the wolves are out there waiting, and we know the wolves will come right into the fold to attack the sheep and the shepherd if they can. This is where the sheep-dogs (excuse me Livestock Guardian Dogs) come-in. It is our role to protect the sheep and the shepherd. Many of us have sworn oaths to God to do so. Others are just good-old dogs who do it because it is the right thing to do. We can only defeat the wolves if we have our teeth too so we carry even in church.
I hope that you are far enough away from the wolves to never have need of the sheepdogs.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Peace can only exist if we are willing to fight for it


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> That's interesting , the pastor friend of mine does video ministry work also , he was doing some video work in GA and noticed the associate pastors carrying , is there an exception , like if you have written permission or are working under contract for the church.



Here is a site that shows current bills in the State House.
Georgia Carry : An information clearinghouse for Georgia Firearms License issues and news Â» Current Bills

There are lots of people who think it is OK to carry with permission but it is not legal here in GA.
It WAS illegal to even have a pistol in your car in the parking lot until recently. It is not a felony to carry in church, it is a misdemeanor. That is bad enough. Here is a website that explains GA law.

Georgia Gun Laws in Plain English on GeorgiaPacking.org

*"Places off limits to carry*

There are 9 laws that address where firearms may be borne(carried)
Some apply to weapons (handguns and knives as defined at the top of this page,) and long guns (as defined at the top of this page,) while other places apply to everything else other than a weapon.

Carrying a Weapon in an Unauthorized Location: Carrying a weapon or long gun in any of the following places is against the law (misdemeanor offense, exceptions are below the list)...

In a government building.
-- "Government Building" means:
The building in which a government entity is housed (Please see the definition for "government entity" below for more information)
The building where a government entity meets in its official capacity; provided, however, that if such building is not a publicly owned building, such building shall be considered a government building for the purposes of this Code section only during the time such government entity is meeting at such building; or
The portion of any building that is not a publicly owned building that is occupied by a government entity. (if a government entity rented out space in a mall and actually occupies it with people, only the "store" space they rented would be off limits)

--"Government Entity" means an office, agency, authority, department, commission, board, body, division, instrumentality, or institution of the state or any county, municipal corporation, consolidated government, or local board of education within this state (This part of the law is kind of vague depending on who exactly is included regarding an "office" or "department" as to where they are "housed" or "occupied". The meaning most favorable to a person charged with violating this law (which is the way a court should rule) is limited to the location that contains the person that is in charge of the entire entity. Example: Your local tax office has 3 locations (all publicly owned) where you can make payments, the county tax commissioner is housed in building A and is off-limits, buildings b and c are not off limits because they do not house the Office of the tax commissioner. The meaning least favorable to a person charged with violating this law (which is a way police and prosecutors could interpret it and a court might rule) includes any location where an employee operates out of. Example: Your local tax office has 3 locations (all publicly owned) where you can make payments, all 3 locations are off limits. This does not include a blanket ban on all publicly owned buildings since the law says that a publicly owned building is only off-limits if an entity is housed or meets in the building).

In a courthouse (a building occupied by judicial courts and containing rooms in which judicial proceedings are held)
In a jail or prison
*In a place of worship*
In a state mental health facility as defined in Code Section 37-1-1 which admits individuals on an involuntary basis for treatment of mental illness, developmental disability, or addictive disease
In a bar unless the owner permits carry (the owner has to grant permission for you to be able carry, a bar is defined as an establishment that is devoted to the serving of alcoholic beverages for consumption by guests on the premises and in which the serving of food is only incidental to the consumption of those beverages, like taverns, nightclubs, cocktail lounges, and cabarets)
On the premises of a nuclear power facility (punishment for carry is a misdemeanor, carry with intent to do bodily harm is a felony)
Within 150 feet of a polling location

A person with a Weapons Carry License may have a weapon that is under their control while in a car or the weapon can be left inside a locked compartment, container, or rack on the vehicle parked in a designated parking facility (the place people are supposed to park when visiting one of the unauthorized locations). A person can also approach security upon arrival and notify them of the presence of the weapon and you must follow the instructions for removing, securing, storing or temporarily surrendering the weapon or long gun. There is a list of people who are authorized to carry without the need of a Weapons Carry License (polling locations has its own list 21-3-413) such as law enforcement officers, district attorneys, judges, magistrates, solicitors, persons in the state or US military and more. Please see 16-11-130 for the full list. (16-11-127 )"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i am gcpete's wife and i support pete's right to the carry completely, he is a good man ( as i suppose most of you are), and i know he hopes to never have to use his gun. i also dont understand the pacifist notion, i support your right to do what you are comfortable with but if ANYONE comes near my kids or husband in a way that i perceive as threatening, the mama bear in me will take down whatever is coming my way and it doesnt matter if it happens in church, walmart or any where else... last time i checked criminals dont care how peace loving you are, they dont call ahead to make appointments when they are going to commit a crime, and they don't follow laws or rules well either.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I believe in the right to carry. I carry everytime I leave the house.
My opinion is a person's religion must not be that strong if they do not believe in it strong enough to leave the gun outside.
I don't believe in religion that strong, really not at all.
I don't go to church but if I did it would be unarmed.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

diamondtim said:


> Many colonists carried their muskets to church with them. Wasn't there a gunman who entered a church and shot some of the parishioners a year or two ago?
> 
> A responsible CCW permit holder packing his weapon doesn't bother me as much as being a victim of someone who is intent on killing unarmed innocents.




On December 9, 2007, a gunman opened fire in the New Life Church, striking four people and killing two, sisters Rachel and Stephanie Works. Jeanne Assam, a church security volunteer, shot and wounded the gunman who then killed himself.[10]

The gunman, identified as Matthew Murray age 24, was formerly a missionary-in-training with Youth With A Mission and was from a devout Christian family.[11]

About the shooting, Jeanne Assam said, "I just prayed for the Holy Spirit to guide me. I said, 'Holy Spirit, please be with me...' My hands werenât even shaking." [12] Assam's shots were non-fatal. The Coronerâs report identified that the fatal shot was self inflicted.[13] Police found a letter from the shooter addressed "To God".[14]

At a congregational recovery meeting three days after the shooting, Boyd told parishioners they "will not be governed by fear."[15] Boyd appeared with Jeanne Assam on a host of media appearances following the tragedy.[16] On April 17, 2008, the Colorado State Senate honored Jeanne Assam passing a resolution calling her a "true hero".[17]



Our former Pastor carried (he still attends). I'm not sure if the new pastor will but I hope so. I know of several men in the church who carry. I do not. Not because I have a moral objection to it. I have carried at church I just don't as a rule. I hope I never live to regret the day I left mine in the truck. It just doesn't feel right to me(carrying in church). I believe all Catholic churches in Utah are on the list of banned places. Same with LSD churches. That's it though, unless it's posted at all entrances.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

many of you thought i was crazy for suggesting the idea of carrying to church , I would rather not have been proven totally justified in my decision to carry to church this last Sunday. 

i had a sick feeling in my stomach when i heard of the Oak Creek Wisconsin temple that a gun man enter and starred shooting Sunday morning.

i have family in Oak creek , none of them attend this temple but still it hits close to home and makes you think this isn't just in far away places.

sometimes i hate it when i am correct 

prayers for the victims and their families 


Peace be with you & carry on


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm coming late to the party, as I didn't see this thread earlier, but I always carry at church, and I know of at least one other guy who does.

I understand mekasmom's point of view. I have many friends who are Mennonite/Anabaptist. A more correct term than 'pacifist' is 'non-resistant'. They base it on the statement of Jesus to 'not resist the evil person'. 

They also say that Jesus commanded us to love even our enemies, and you can not be showing love if you are trying to harm or kill them, even in self-defense.

While I may disagree with them, I won't fault them for standing by their convictions.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> While I may disagree with them, I won't fault them for standing by their convictions.


I commend their convictions 

but my belief is that , If Jesus was opposed to defensive arms he wouldn't have let his disciples carry them in his presence.

some are called to be martyrs , but i don't feel that is my calling.

i would rather take the bullet fighting back and die knowing that i saved many others ,than to feel helpless watching , this stands with or without a gun but i prefer to have tools at my disposal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

at lunch i was talking with a Muslim co worker , his and several others first thought was that the shooter thought it was a mosque, as many Sikh where mistaken for Muslim after 9/11

he had recently completed the requirements for his CCL , now it is in the mail the mosque does not prohibit weapons he has already talked with friends of his that attend the same mosque that already had their CCL they most definitely will have armed worshipers this weekend. 



yesterday i was listening to a woman on the radio advocating for more gun control better background checks and threat assessment teams to help find the mentally ill violent before they can act.

she tried very hard to make her point but all her numbers came across loud and clear that even if she could have every change she wanted made by Monday morning we would still see decades of victims slaughtered. 

when the host of the radio show said but wouldn't more good people going armed solve the problem sooner , she said "is that the legacy we want to turn over to our kids , one where everyone has to go around carrying a gun to be safe?" 
I for one would much rather see all my kids carry every day of their adult lives , than to have to be a helpless victim.

now shut up and be a good little victim , some how these people never picture themselves in the "acceptable loss" column on their reports.

then when i read later in the day that the Aurora Colorado shooter had been reported by his psychologist as having made threats and the report had been filed with the University threat assessment team , but since he was dropping out of the school he was no longer "their problem". 

so now we have to wait for bureaucracy to be fixed before threat assessment teams can work , well i am not going to hold my breath waiting for bureaucracy to ever fix anything


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I carry to church and have discussed this with the pastor. He requested that I sit in the left hand pews since there was another guy (who I know) who has the right side covered and the usher has the center. Check my avatar, I'm real friendly but have a LGD streak.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Batt said:


> I carry to church and have discussed this with the pastor. He requested that I sit in the left hand pews since there was another guy (who I know) who has the right side covered and the usher has the center. Check my avatar, I'm real friendly but have a LGD streak.


We had CCW holster âshow and tellâ last week at work, so folks could get a feel for anything they liked and compare holsters (Federal building, no firearms). One of the guys said that his Church has several âvolunteersâ that have CCW permits and are armed during services. Theyâve actually got to the point they conduct drills/training, carry radios, and position themselves throughout the congregation and at access/egress points. 

Might be because itâs primarily a military community with lots of retired folks, but it does demonstrate some SA and a level of preparedness not often seen.

Chuck


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The only people in Texas who can tour the State Capitol without going through security screenings are those that have a CHL license. There is a reason for that.


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

We are well armed at our church. It wouldn't be wise for someone to walk in and threaten anyone. And there is a reason our ushers look like "body guards".


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

IN Ohio a carry in a church is not legal unless the church specifically allows it.
I know of a number of churches that do allow carry many do not. One of the local churches is were most of the county CCW classes are taught. Pastor is one of the instructors and there is a test range out behind the church...


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

GreencountyPete, I wish I lived close to you and your wife could be friends with mine maybe some of her would rub off on my wife.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

Gary in ohio said:


> IN Ohio a carry in a church is not legal unless the church specifically allows it.
> 
> Here in Utah, it is legal to carry in a church, unless the church files a notice with the state that the church does not allow firearms. My understanding is that the gosples teach, not to take inocent life. Protecting my family from the wolves of society is not taking inocent life. I carry everywhere I am allowed. I consider this my god-given responsibility to protect my family.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

A bunch of us carry at church....sometimes open. Everyone is cool with it.

One advantage of a home church!


Tim


----------



## markcrain (Oct 21, 2010)

If I can't carry.....I don't go.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is an article written by a friend of mine.

Should Christians Carry Firearms? | Facebook

"O"


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

I carry in church, so does my husband and several other men in the congregation. What's sad is there are a lot of rotten people who "hide" by going to church. And you never know what kind of nut job might just decide to walk in and open fire! It happens people! We live in a scary world. And I for one want to be able to defend myself and my family if need be!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I carry at church. At my old church there were several CCW holders, including the pastor. The ushers were also trained and they had drills. Not CCW drills necessarily but more fire/emergency type drills.
I don't know the people well enough at my new church to know if or how many of them carry. Several of the women know that I carry. We have ladies craft night and it is usually only women there until 8 or 9PM in the dark.


----------



## Mike Hotel (Nov 2, 2011)

I used to go to an old school Catholic church in cowboy country. Many men open carried. I think it is great. An armed society is a polite society.

A sword for the Lord and Gideon!


----------

